# Im back...pics included.



## honeybee2

Make room for ....Mrs Fletcher :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

Yay!! Welcome back Mrs Fletcher!! 

You looked spectacular hunny! Glad to see that you're still going to be around Bride n Beyond too! Looking forward to hearing all the details of the day :D


----------



## booflebump

Welcome back Mrs F! :wohoo: Want to hear ALL the details gorgeous wifey! xxx


----------



## cherry22

Great to see you back! wheres the pics? i wanna see what you looked like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hope you had a fantastic stress free day!!
xx


----------



## honeybee2

there are some in my journal and I have a few samples too which are professional which i cried at because I loved them so much. Ill try and get some on here


----------



## honeybee2

a few professional samples :happydance::happydance::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Wedding 19th Aug 11_0016_Sample1.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 53









Wedding 19th Aug 11_0065_Sample2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 61









Wedding 19th Aug 11_0161_Sample3.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 76









Wedding 19th Aug 11_0204_Sample4.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 75









Wedding 19th Aug 11_0321_Sample5(2).jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 62


----------



## booflebump

:cry: beautiful!


----------



## honeybee2

There are hundreds on facebook. If you want to add me im at [email protected] on fb xx
 



Attached Files:







254725_234637753247740_127527873958729_735485_237867_n.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 55









296065_10150354789571934_756466933_9896535_3786686_n.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 83









310255_10150354794451934_756466933_9896599_7844028_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 64









317161_10150268437806820_703831819_8208622_4504627_n.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 78









321480_10150282882033873_633023872_7843667_5368197_n.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 69


----------



## booflebump

What I want to know is....did the best man cut his hair?! xxx


----------



## honeybee2

it was the usher and yes, half of it, although he still looked like a tramp. He was the usher with orange in his hair have a look on my fb xx


----------



## honeybee2

Ive got a wonderful day story to tell you. Some hilarious bits and bobs, including the moment I had alone with my dad cry:) to how I felt waiting to walk as the music started to trying to find a pizza at 3am whilst in a tee shirt and my suck n pants with one bum cheek hanging out. 
Ill put it up once I have 5 minutes, so much to do atm xx


----------



## cherry22

Absolutly beautiful!!

I love it! stunning!! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Great pics- Gorgeous!


----------



## Lisa84

Those pictures are really stunning and you looked amazing!! :) xx


----------



## Perfect_pink

Congratulations you look stunning x


----------



## leash27

You look absolutely stunning! I cant wait to hear all about your day!

I have sent you an add on FB, hope thats ok?

x


----------



## michyk84

welcome back mrs f congrats again, pics are beyond stunning you looked amazing


----------



## Tiff

I can't wait to hear about your day!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Feltzy

Congratulations! You look amazing and the pics look great x


----------



## apaton

Congratulations you look beautiful x


----------



## dani_tinks

Utterly STUNNING! Congratulations!! xx


----------



## honeybee2

I am so boged under right now I dont have a minute to myself so... please pm me your addy so i can send a thankyou card- you know who you are!

I will try and get up my wedding story asap but right now I need to get the house sorted, wedding stuff packed and sorted, legal name changing done, not to mention getting ready for my new job tomorrow and uni dissertation!

xx


----------



## mizzk

Congratulations hun :) you look absolutely ammmaaazing! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: loving the pictures, you look so stunning, even more so than I could have begun to imagine. Love the picture of you having the blessing (I assume that's the one I'm talking about) and the picture is being taken through an alleyway if that makes sense?

I've sent you a request on fb too hun :flower:


----------



## Arlandria

Aw hun!! WOW!! :cry: you look absolutely amazing!!!

Cant wait to read your story xx


----------



## smelly07

congratulations!!!!!!!! loving the pictures!!!! especially the one with you holding a pint!!!! hee hee!!!! xxx


----------



## jms895

Congratulations hun. u looked amazing xx


----------



## mumandco

Wow you looked amazing every inch the perfect bride


----------



## pink23

great pics congratulations mrs fletcher xx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

huge congrats hunni. absolutely stunning xx


----------



## BertieBones

Congrats Mrs. Fletcher!!

You looked absolutely stunning! Can't wait to read your story!!

Was it everything you thought it would be or more? x


----------



## honeybee2

it was everything and more. It was incredible, just as I had dreamed.


----------



## kintenda

You look gorgeous! xx


----------



## tmr1234

congrats wellcome to the world of marred life.


----------



## Scamp

You looked gorgeous :cloud9: xx


----------



## sapphire20

Aw you looked beautiful congrats x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats hun you look amazing xx


----------



## slb80

Oh Honey you looked stunning, I haven't been about much and was thinking tonight it must be soon to your day and got a shock to think it had gone and you are now a MRS, Congrats honey you looked stunning. hope it was the best day ever xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

lovely pictures :)!


----------



## kyrabeth

You looked beautiful :) Congratulations!!! xx


----------

